# تبسيط الإجراءات وتحسين العمليات



## اماني الذويب (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجو من الزملاء مساعدتي بهذا الموضوع كيفية تبسيط الإجراءات وتحسين العمليات 
وشكرا :18:


----------



## محمد فوزى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t36307.html


----------

